# Heating a 4x2x2 and Questions on Hibernation



## Teguzilla (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, so I'm going to be picking up an extra large zilla reptile tank which measures 4'Lx2'Wx19"H and has . Just wondering will a 100 watt Powersun be enough to heat the enclosure or will I need an extra bulb? I was going to use a Ceramic Heat Emitter for the cold side since our house can get quite cold at night because the weather here has been changing a lot.

One more question about Hibernation. I read that when they hibernate, temps should be between 55-65 degrees. Can a night time temp no lower than 61 degrees Farenheight cause problems to a tegu even if it's not hibernating? I just want to know now because if so, I'm definitely going to go ahead and get the CHE....and I know this may sound silly but I want to be sure lol. So when gus hibernate, you pretty much leave them be? They don't eat, drink, or anything and the low temps are fine?


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 27, 2012)

to be honest with you what i've done(and never had a problem doing it try at you're own risk)i have a full grown female red tegu that hibernates i made her a humid box outta a plastic bin cut a hole for him/her to get in/out and inside filled it up with eco earth,moss and some cypress mulch she goes inside and digs a hole and the builds a door behind it(very cool must watch) when she goes inside the humidity is at 90% (dont feed him/her) and i put a heat pad under the tank and thats it every time she hibernates for 3 months and comes back out i let her only have water for the first 2 day outta hibernation the 3rd day i let her pig out in a plate i put a rat,fish,shrimp,ground turkey,some fruit,and let her eat what she wants and when she had enough i give the rest to my male that doesn't hibernate.....but the best person to ask is chelvis....thtas the only person i've ever took advise from...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 27, 2012)

_None of mine have hibernated therefore I have no experience with it but there is a whole forum section about it.

Other than that with an enclosure that size heigt wise only 19" you have to consider all that goes into it. After adding 3-4" of substrate, hides, basking platforms or what ever else the, lights would be too close for most manufacturers recommendations as well as the health of the tegu.

With the lights too low there's too much heat concentrated in one area. Too high (if you use a stand or something) then the heat would be dispersed over a wider area making it difficult to maintain a cool side.

After everything's inside it also makes the top of the enlcosure easy access for the tegu to try and escape. With the temps being off, too high or too low it's only a matter of time before it tries to use any and everything in the enclosure to escape. 

When they want out, they want out and will find a way. Some of them try it even when the temps are fine._


----------

